# Back in the Nissan fam... pics of my s14



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Well as some of you might remember I previously had a 96 200sx which I sold and then got a turbo swapped civic hatch. I had been using another civic as my daily driver but I just sold that and got a 240 as my new daily driver and here are the pics....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

:thumbup: I like it..... :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks guys, im definatly enjoying the whole rwd thing, its my first time


----------



## CrashSEntra01 (Apr 17, 2005)

You even have the cop car in the background.....awsome

Sweet car man....just raggin about the cop


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

That looks awesome. Love the wheels, looks great, I think that's a rent-a-cop car.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

haha, yeah I thought about actually pulling the car up on the lawn right next to the cop car, but i decided against it/ yes it is a real police car, hes my neighbor


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks great, but why use it as a daily driver?

turbo 240 > turbo civic


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah I thought about droppin an sr in it but the civic is already done, i dont really feel like starting a new project right now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it all boils down to how fast you wanna go and how much you wanna work to get there


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

well the civic is way faster then just droppin an sr in the 240 would be and i dont feel like doing anything more then that so for now im content with the civic, eventually im probably just going to sell them both and buy a newer car


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

new pic of both cars


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Cover yer FMIC you poser!  Lookin good man. You keeping the Red on both? that's a lot of red to have in front of your house. Especially with Mr. Po-Po right next door.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cleanb14 said:


> well the civic is way faster then just droppin an sr in the 240 would be and i dont feel like doing anything more then that so for now im content with the civic, eventually im probably just going to sell them both and buy a newer car



whats the civic run? a stock 240det with a FMIC and upped boost ran a 12.89 in my neighborhood. with an AMATEUR driving. whats the civic run?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> Cover yer FMIC you poser!  Lookin good man. You keeping the Red on both? that's a lot of red to have in front of your house. Especially with Mr. Po-Po right next door.


haha yeah both have the whole red and black thing goin on and the cops cool, he never says anything even when i drove around with open downpipe  and im trying to find a damn bumper as we speak


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whats the civic run? a stock 240det with a FMIC and upped boost ran a 12.89 in my neighborhood. with an AMATEUR driving. whats the civic run?


i havent seen any stock sr20's puttin down numbers like that around here, most ive seen have been in the 14s and the goal for the civic is low 12s which should happen after i get it tuned and a set of slicks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Truthfully both of those cars are really nice. Change the name to cleanS14 though. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks man, yes i would like to change the name to clean s14, maybe a mod could do that for me??? wink wink


----------

